# Receiving JSA - will Land inheritance affect this?



## Clubfield (8 Jul 2013)

Hi,
I'm currently unemployed 18 months and on receipt of full rate of Job Seekers Allowance.
My father passed away recently and I will soon inherit 23 acres of land in the west of Ireland. It isn't farmed at all. There is no income or entitlements from the land as it hasn't been farmed in some time, but it will be an asset I presume?

I have zero savings or other funds. Will this affect my JSA? I'm afraid of losing it as it's my only means of income. 

Any well informed answers would be much appreciated, as I'm a bit worried about this.
Thanks.


----------



## Protocol (9 Jul 2013)

www.welfare.ie


JSA:
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/1057_Jobseekers-Allowance.aspx

JSA means-test:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ents/means_test_for_jobseekers_allowance.html


----------



## Clubfield (9 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the links. I have already read them but I'm still not sure where I stand and was hoping someone could let me know.


----------



## pudds (9 Jul 2013)

Did you read this section



> *Capital and property not personally used*
> 
> Capital includes property (*not* your home), savings and investments.
> If you own property (excluding your home) or you have investments or  any other form of capital, the value is assessed, using a standard  formula (see below) whether or not you are getting an income from the  property or investment.
> ...


----------

